# I love snow tires.



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)




----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

I likc the 'sicles. BTW, did the picture from the rest stop turn out?

Alex


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

No.

But we did flip a contract on the land that hideous thing was built on.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

My car drives like **** right now because I had a blow out this morning (ripped the tire to shreds), and I can't get a replacement until Friday morning. :bawling: 

I don't even think I'm going to bother driving it tomorrow. I don't feel too comfortable on a nearly 8 year old donut.


----------

